# Ice scrapers....



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

With the crabby weather we have at the moment I really should go out and buy an ice scraper, but having looked at a couple Today I'm really reluctant to buy one, and lucky enough haven't needed one YET !

So was wondering what you're all using, as at the moment I'm spraying de-icer over the windscreen when I park up to go into work, just as a test, and so far it's worked (I believe) ?

Are these things safe for our glass - some look really terrifying.

Recommendations please


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

You wont scratch a screen with a plastic scraper there all i use, dont bother with sprays.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

get the car running and heated front screen on - will clear it in minutes  I've not used a drop of de icer this winter, and only used a scrapper on the side windows


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

My car took 40 mins to warm up last week so thats not an option for me. Also heaters dont work.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

robj20 said:


> My car took 40 mins to warm up last week so thats not an option for me. Also heaters dont work.


Change your thermostat then:thumb:


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

I've got a Swedish Ice Scraper and I'm very plesed with it.
swedishicescraper


----------



## Jinksy. (Jun 30, 2010)

Scraper all the way for me, i have one with a little light so i can see where im scrapping in the dark


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

jem said:


> Change your thermostat then:thumb:


It is annoying but will be good for summer and thats when i use it most, im guessing its got an 80C stat in. When driving it blows barely warm air even when the fan is cutting in it only blows warm air.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

warm water for me! easy and fast..... its fine to use just dont have the water hot!


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> heated front screen on -


 Is it only Ford that have heated front screens? If so, why only Ford?


----------



## sam-mubarak (Jun 23, 2010)

I just start the car and press the ice program on the controls and it automatically puts front and rear heated screens on, mirrors, washer jets, and turns the a/c on and directs air to windscreen Its a Range rover, love it, last year my e36 m3 on coilovers either didnt move, ploughed up snow, the windows kept breaking clips as the automatically drop when opening doors, a nitemare! Sam


----------



## ABGT170 (Feb 20, 2008)

On the van I use a plastic scraper and that's all. Sure I read on here that if you mis sprayed de icer on the paint it would be damaging so I always avoid it.

Range Rover is a dream in comparison press the remote pre heat when I get in the shower and it's defrosted and warm when I get in the car half an hour later. They seem to have heated everything including wiper blades and jets. It's incredibly expensive to run and the image is questionable but at times like these it's a true luxury to drive one.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Car Key said:


> Is it only Ford that have heated front screens? If so, why only Ford?


not got a clue, love mine though


----------



## Austin666 (Sep 18, 2010)

i just use my tesco club card seems to work fine


----------



## robertn (Apr 20, 2010)

Warm water out of the tap for me. It isn't only Fords that have heated front screens. The company I worked for had a 04 Mini with one facory fitted.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> not got a clue, love mine though


Me too,cossies even got one


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Car Key said:


> Is it only Ford that have heated front screens? If so, why only Ford?


they hold the patent as far as im aware. and obviously too costly for other marques to implement :thumb:


----------



## zedzedeleven (Jan 16, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> not got a clue, love mine though


It it`s a patent issue it shouldn`t be, heated windshields that Mondeo`s have are a brilliant safety feature. I`m speaking as a cyclist that is only too aware of the cretins that drive along trying to peer through a tiny peephole in the frost on the screen. Just because it`s too hard to get the windows clear before they drive off.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Asda 99p works fine i dont care if it has a heated handle with lights and GPS with Lane Guidance, it clears my glass so i can see other people and were i'm going, Simples.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Cheap and cheerful scraper, either wear a glove or get the ones bult into gloves and can be found for £1 in cheap shops.
In sprays the trigger ones dont use propelants so dont tend to re freeze.
A screen scraped rather that de iced fluid will stay clearer better, especially waiting for heater to get up to temp.


----------



## Qüiksilver-1 (Aug 14, 2006)

DavieB said:


> I've got a Swedish Ice Scraper and I'm very plesed with it.
> swedishicescraper


When i clicked the link, i was hoping for something female, blonde, pig tails, good looking....

but it looks a bit groovy the scraper...

i use my nectar card.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I shove my hand up SpongeBobs ass and scrape away, he has a scraper with a little LED in his head.

If all else fails then loads of de icer, if it gets on the paint so what, I would rather be safe than worry about a bit of wax on the bonnet, can always top it in the spring.


----------



## 185sport (Aug 27, 2010)

ianFRST said:


> they hold the patent as far as im aware. and obviously too costly for other marques to implement :thumb:


Mazda's have them as well. Ford did own a bit of Mazda but I believe that they've sold that back to Mazda.

Apart from that you can't patent an idea, only an implementation.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I start it up and click auto on the climate.Demists the front and back windows with the aircon set at 21 deg c and puts on the heated mirrors.If that doesnt work I use my free ice scraper!.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Not an ice scraper but I have just constructed a 14" long, 9" wide snow scraper from thick czardboard and copious amounts of parcel tape, working really well at getting the snow off the cars whilst keeping my hand dry


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Just get one of the halfords ones with the rubber blade on it, sponge bit.

All I have ever used and all I ever will....you would have to really go some to scratch the glass with a plastic scraper.


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

plastic dustpan (with rubber lip) to remove the snow then warm water to clear any ice.

must confess i've been putting a blanket over windscreen lately as then it's just pull it off and drive away:wave:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Herefordquattro said:


> plastic dustpan (with rubber lip) to remove the snow then warm water to clear any ice.
> 
> must confess i've been putting a blanket over windscreen lately as then it's just pull it off and drive away:wave:


Yeah but what about the other windows???


----------



## sam-mubarak (Jun 23, 2010)

My rangerover has heated front screen, so it cant be just fords, Sam


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

sam-mubarak said:


> My rangerover has heated front screen, so it cant be just fords, Sam


ford own landrover/range rover 

edit: or well they did, before ford sold them off to tata with jaguar!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

ford, jaguar, tvr, aston martin, mini, skodas can spec them too now!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

clear the snow if any with my hand (it hurts i'm a big girl) and then use water if the screen is frozen whilst the wipers are goin then have to remember to stop em else they spread a thin layer of water which usually freezes instantly. If im not at home its as someone said nectar card


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

robertn said:


> Warm water out of the tap for me. It isn't only Fords that have heated front screens. The company I worked for had a 04 Mini with one facory fitted.


Sorry Rob, doubt it would have been a heated element screen i'm afraid, only Ford Group (Ford, Jag, Land Rover, + ) have the rights (at the moment), to the heated elements in the screen, and some Fords had them as early as 1987. That is why you don't see BMWs, VAG cars etc with them.

It may have been heated washer jets or wiper blade surrounds. Many of the new buttons look like they are for a heated screen , but they just direct the air towards the windscreen.

cheers

Rob

ps - it is possible to get them retro-fitted (usually a rally car spec) to other vehicles.

ps wish i had one now though:thumb:


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> Yeah but what about the other windows???


blanket is big enough that it covers drivers door and passenger side window, and heated rear window covers the back - simples:thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

sam-mubarak said:


> My rangerover has heated front screen, so it cant be just fords, Sam


Errr LandRover was owned by Ford!


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

de icer.love it!


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

I've got one of these http://www.autogeek.net/mini-icedozer-ice-scraper.html and it works very well.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

burgmo3 said:


> I've got one of these http://www.autogeek.net/mini-icedozer-ice-scraper.html and it works very well.


in the uk?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> in the uk?


There was announcement in the international sellers section a while ago that said shinearama were supposed to be getting them in. I've sent them an email and will report back!


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

ianFRST said:


> in the uk?


I'm sure they ship to the UK if not I know detailers domain has them and they ship to the UK.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

DavieB said:


> I've got a Swedish Ice Scraper and I'm very plesed with it.
> swedishicescraper


That looks tasty  Fancy one myself.


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

I get in with my ski jacket and gloves on, start the car and pop the heated front screen on  Only upside to having a Focus as a company car!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Ice Dozer  can be aquired through Shinearama - they do not have any on order but can get them by mid Jan. I dont think they are DW affiliated but google will sort you out :thumb:

I've got a friend taking be back a couple.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> Errr LandRover was owned by Ford!


Err yes, part of the Ford Premier Automotive Group over the last 30 years or so.

Aston
Jaguar / Land Rover - Ford Still own a percentage of this joint venture
Mazda
Volvo

All has changed now as Ford needed the cash to prop up the US business.

You see a lot of Ford switchgear in the Jags and Land rovers/range rovers.

Mondeo - has donated much to the X-Type, and the Mazda 6
Focus - is pretty much a Volvo S40 and a Mazda 3 (not sure what the volvo C30 is based on???)

its a small world.


----------



## monkeyone (May 22, 2007)

66Rob said:


> Sorry Rob, doubt it would have been a heated element screen i'm afraid, only Ford Group (Ford, Jag, Land Rover, + ) have the rights (at the moment), to the heated elements in the screen, and some Fords had them as early as 1987. That is why you don't see BMWs, VAG cars etc with them.
> 
> It may have been heated washer jets or wiper blade surrounds. Many of the new buttons look like they are for a heated screen , but they just direct the air towards the windscreen.
> 
> ...


Sorry Rob but I have a Mini with a heated front screen with elements. It was available as an option. Not sure why it isn't implemented on other BMW cars though.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

dixon75 said:


> Err yes, part of the Ford Premier Automotive Group over the last 30 years or so.
> 
> Aston
> Jaguar / Land Rover - Ford Still own a percentage of this joint venture
> ...


c30, v50 and s40, mazda 3 are on the P1 global platform aka the focus...
new s60, v60 , v70, xc90, s80 and xc60 on the EUCD/P2/D3 (depending which manufacturer you talk to) platform also the mondeo


----------



## 1gear (Sep 30, 2010)

In B&Q they have some in the £1 section. Got a black handle and clear scraper bit.
Best scraper by far, and my car is clear and ready to go pretty quick, faster then if i put de icer on it.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I ended up buying me and my Dad one each for 99p in an el-cheapo shop the weekend.

Works really well, surprisingly. However, I did test it first on HIS car Yesterday  :thumb:


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

monkeyone said:


> Sorry Rob but I have a Mini with a heated front screen with elements. It was available as an option. Not sure why it isn't implemented on other BMW cars though.


I noticed when looking through the rather large mini option list you could spec a heated windscreen. I hate the elements running through the screen and as good as they are, I'd rather go without and have a perfectly clear screen.

Ford had the patent but it expired a few years back


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

My snow clearing routine is:

Wipe the driver door from the top to the bottom of the window with my jacket/hand in a glovey wuvey so when I open the door no snow flies into the seat. 
Get my Tesco ice scraper and use the soft sponge part facing down and push the snow off the car, leaving a cm or so, just to get the bulk of it off and warm water on the windows.


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

On the basis that prevention is better than cure, I just put pieces of card on my windscreen and trap them under the wiper blades. The neighbour thought it was such a simple but effective idea, he now wraps a big towel over his windscreen and traps it in the door. I wouldn't fancy doing that, but previously he was starting up his car and letting it run for 20mins.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

I use a screen cover bought from TESCO for £1.50. Finishing a Backshift or nightshift then having to scrape away at a screen is more than I can endure when tired. I use a M&S scraper for the side windows if require but thats rare at the moment as have some STOP ICE on then which is spray that you put on and ice doesnt form on the window. smears a lot though so dont use on the windscreen the version i use is supposedly paint safe.

I managed to scratch a windscreen with a Vileda scraper on my previous car. small knick in the blade was all it took (its was dark at the time)so be careful folks.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Lidl had an extending scraper a few weeks back, scraper on one end, and brush on the other end with extending shaft. Brilliant, brush off worst of snow and then scrape what's left. Heated front screen is invaluable tho. Just a pity the Galaxy one doesn't work well, it takes ages to demist. Have considered putting a hammer through it to get a new one off insurance lol


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Car Key said:


> Is it only Ford that have heated front screens? If so, why only Ford?


Ford had the patent on the heated screen and that's why Jags and Land Rovers also have them as they were part of the Ford group of companies.

I know Audi were going to have one (it was in their brochures etc.) then they got the legal threat from Ford and had to withdraw

Wish it was available on all cars - used to have it back in the day on my Orion and it was brilliant!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

For a time I had a long handled scraper with a metal blade and a brush on it which was excellent until I realised that the bl**dy scraper had scratched all of my windows - straigh in the bin!! Back to plastic now :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

we have them guys maybe we can ship some out to you via USPS flat rate box.

*Mini Ice Dozer, Ice Dozer at Detailer's Domain *


----------

